# Litchfield going for a Lap time at the 'Ring



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just seen on Insta they've taken the LM1 RS over there, will be interesting to see what it does!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

It will be interesting to see the total cost of the car and lap time VS total cost of a manufactured Supercar costs and laptime.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

probably a lot more expensive than most supercars


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Who's driving?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Moritz Kranz


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh yes, for us dinosaurs who don't do Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, snap chat.... or aim to do as little as possible on social media. Keep us updated


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Moritz Kranz


Who?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Should be interesting, any links to the car spec?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Who?




Mr Porscheopcorn:


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lm1 rs spec is?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wooooo exciting, would be ace to see an r35 on top spot again!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Thought they tried last year
What happened?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> probably a lot more expensive than most supercars


Individual cost maybe; R&D costs & build costs combined and compared would be interesting ...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/LitchfieldMotors/


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Should be interesting, any links to the car spec?


I assume it's this one. 


https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modified/will-1100bhp-nissan-gt-r-set-ring-record


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

There is also another LM RS car running a 4.6 engine build in addition to Antz's car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trev said:


> Who?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Can someone explain what lap record this car is trying to beat? Its not a production car and its never going to beat 5.19 so im baffled (not hard I know)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Can someone explain what lap record this car is trying to beat? Its not a production car and its never going to beat 5.19 so im baffled (not hard I know)


It’s not going for a record. It’s going for a lap time.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> It’s not going for a record. It’s going for a lap time.


Expensive lap time !!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It***8217;s a benchmark.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> It***8217;s a benchmark.


For what? Dont get me wrong the car is awesome, ive heard figures of 500-600K which is easily possible, originally I was told its going for a record at the ring, now its going tom get a laptime? Clearly the car is expected to be low 6 mins, which is cool, but I dont see why you build a car and pay a driver to do a 6 min something round the ring. Its basically a road legal GT3 car.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it***8217;s great a tuner from the UK is trying something like this,all the knowledge they learn from this build,they can pass on to their customers. It***8217;s great PR.

From what I***8217;ve seen a lot of their customers track their cars,so they will surely benefit.

If I see a tuner can build a high power car, run fast quarters consistently or produce fast lap times,I***8217;d feel a lot happier sending my car to them.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

asiasi said:


> I think it’s great a tuner from the UK is trying something like this,all the knowledge they learn from this build,they can pass on to their customers. It’s great PR.
> 
> From what I’ve seen a lot of their customers track their cars,so they will surely benefit.
> 
> If I see a tuner can build a high power car, run fast quarters consistently or produce fast lap times,I’d feel a lot happier sending my car to them.


Im sure GTR customers are lining up with £500,000 plus ! We all know Litchfield can build fast track day and circuit cars, I doubt this will ever be replicated.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

You missed my point a little,AMS kept pushing to build a 7 sec GT-R and that wasn***8217;t cheap!

UGR are building 3000hp Huracans they ain***8217;t cheap ! 

It shows a company has the skill and expertise to do it,that***8217;s what I want from a tuning company.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

You cant even put it in the same class as a gt3 , gt3 cars are built to a regulation specification , im assuming this meets no regulation what so ever in terms of a racing class ,but still a great piece of engineering well done boys


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

well over £250k spent on R&D and car, the brakes alone are about £30k...

if i am not mistaken, they have already provided a sub 7min car, and are aiming for the last lap of the day at the ring to set the time, if they can (traffic dependant).


I really hope they do it, the work that has gone into the car is incredible and it would be great for a UK company to have the lap record


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

asiasi said:


> You missed my point a little,AMS kept pushing to build a 7 sec GT-R and that wasn’t cheap!
> 
> UGR are building 3000hp Huracans they ain’t cheap !
> 
> It shows a company has the skill and expertise to do it,that’s what I want from a tuning company.


Did Litchfield build the Car ? i thought they bought this one , i may be wrong 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/223953-gtr35-track-race-car-code-name-ngt-r35.html


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

terry lloyd said:


> Did Litchfield build the Car ? i thought they bought this one , i may be wrong
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/223953-gtr35-track-race-car-code-name-ngt-r35.html


That's a completely different car, Antz started off as a CBA, fully stripped out and gt3 cage was done by company in ireland (momentum motorsport?).

Lots of custom bits done in house, exhaust by f1 fabricator etc, custom 21" tyres to take GT2RS rear tyre size.. etc etc


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Tin said:


> There is also another LM RS car running a 4.6 engine build in addition to Antz's car.


4.6 is the way to go. :chuckle:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Tiler said:


> 4.6 is the way to go. :chuckle:


thats iains own car there.
you still need to take me out in yours, quick ride tomorrow night?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

L6DJX said:


> well over £250k spent on R&D and car, the brakes alone are about £30k...
> 
> if i am not mistaken, they have already provided a sub 7min car, and are aiming for the last lap of the day at the ring to set the time, if they can (traffic dependant).
> 
> ...


Again, what record?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Would a standard LM20 qualify for the production car record?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

What's the fastest ever road legal car record? Could be whole new category.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

1 Porsche 911 GT2 RS (6:47.30)

Read more at: https://inews.co.uk/essentials/lifestyle/cars/car-features/fastest-ever-nurburgring-laps/


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

GT2RS is a standard production car though, but no reason a modified category can't exist.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> 1 Porsche 911 GT2 RS (6:47.30)
> 
> Read more at: https://inews.co.uk/essentials/lifestyle/cars/car-features/fastest-ever-nurburgring-laps/


Wrong!

McLaren P1 GTR is!

6m 43.

Now beaten by the new Lambo I believe.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Would a standard LM20 qualify for the production car record?


No its not homologated


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> What's the fastest ever road legal car record? Could be whole new category.


Yeah we could call it the catagory for a race car that cant win a race in its class and a road car thats only just a road car class :squintdan:double-finger:
You cant build a car then invent a class for it to run in.
Or get an MOT on the Porsche 5.19 car and call that a road car.
Not sure if the radical is homologated but this list says road legal cars

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/lifestyle/cars/car-features/fastest-ever-nurburgring-laps/

More confusion
https://www.gtplanet.net/dear-carmakers-need-talk-nurburgring-records/

Like they say does 5 cars make it a production car? No not if you want to race it in a production car series.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah we could call it the catagory for a race car that cant win a race in its class and a road car thats only just a road car class :squintdan:double-finger:
> You cant build a car then invent a class for it to run in.
> Or get an MOT on the Porsche 5.19 car and call that a road car.


Saying that, didn't Porsche do a road going 956. That's a 6:18 capable road car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> GT2RS is a standard production car though, but no reason a modified category can't exist.


There is, its called race cars !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

asiasi said:


> You missed my point a little,AMS kept pushing to build a 7 sec GT-R and that wasn***8217;t cheap!
> 
> UGR are building 3000hp Huracans they ain***8217;t cheap !
> 
> It shows a company has the skill and expertise to do it,that***8217;s what I want from a tuning company.


 I didnt realise these tuners built these cars for free !!! Basically they have a cash cow to pay for it who undoubtedly will have a massive input into what does and doesnt go into a certain car, I think Ant has had massive input into this and picked many different tuners/companies to execute the build. Of course the trick is knowing what parts will work and what wont and what gives correct aero and what geometry gives correct roll centres etc and seeing how the car has been expected ready at least last year I would imagine a few steps have been retraced along the way.
Lets just say a stock Nismo at what cost? 100K? has gone round in 7.13 how much faster does 400k buy you? Interested to see.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

So did it set a time - throw a rod or what


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> There is, its called race cars !!!!


But they are limited to rules and regulations. There's no category without any. Production cars are booked my all sorts of regs. That 919 that did the fastest lap wasn't held back with any regs either but it wasnt a road car


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> But they are limited to rules and regulations. There's no category without any. Production cars are booked my all sorts of regs. That 919 that did the fastest lap wasn't held back with any regs either but it wasnt a road car


It can go in the class GT3 cars that arent GT3 cars then


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> So did it set a time - throw a rod or what


Not see one yet


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Not see one yet


A rod or a time? :chuckle:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> But they are limited to rules and regulations. There's no category without any. Production cars are booked my all sorts of regs. That 919 that did the fastest lap wasn't held back with any regs either but it wasnt a road car


I actually doubt that statement is true regarding setting a lap time, as the car is not competing in a series it has no rules to conform to, it simply is not a road legal or production car


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Not really fussed what category it fits into, its a road legal car with number plates and a MOT, Antz wanted a car he could drive to ring and come back etc. 

Am more interested in the lap time it does!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> It’s a benchmark.





L6DJX said:


> and are aiming for the last lap of the day at the ring to set the time, if they can (traffic dependant).


A BTG benchmark then?

"Last lap of the day" suggests TF and they won't be able to run a full lap, in which case it's pointless.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Didn't finish its run due to cracked wheels it appears.......


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

"starting to get it dialed in"

All that for a tourist lap?!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They were at DN trackday, so full laps possible.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Didn't finish its run due to cracked wheels it appears.......


Went all that way and didn’t take spares?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trev said:


> Went all that way and didn’t take spares?


That left me a bit miffed too.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tin said:


> Not really fussed what category it fits into, its a road legal car with number plates and a MOT, Antz wanted a car he could drive to ring and come back etc.
> 
> Am more interested in the lap time it does!


Instead he got one that couldnt drive round the ring, neverless there and back:double-finger:
Didnt realise they drove there, hope they have international cover:chuckle:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Didn't finish its run due to cracked wheels it appears.......


Of course it was a cracked wheel


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Call me a cynic but it all smacks a bit of ***8220;look at me***8221; but without any substance.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trev said:


> Call me a cynic but it all smacks a bit of “look at me” but without any substance.


That's really not Ant's style.
You'll notice most of the publicity is actually from Litchfield, as it makes them look good as it is an amazing machine. And a lot of people are interested in it.

Without people like Ant willing to pump a huge pile of money into this kind of idea it would never happen. If he wanted to play "look at me" he could do it a lot cheaper.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

As it turns out, their biggest achievement was turning up.

Well done lads.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> That's really not Ant's style.
> You'll notice most of the publicity is actually from Litchfield, as it makes them look good as it is an amazing machine. And a lot of people are interested in it.
> 
> Without people like Ant willing to pump a huge pile of money into this kind of idea it would never happen. If he wanted to play "look at me" he could do it a lot cheaper.


Nobody would be interested if it was a lesser car though would they.

It needed to be big, it needed to be advertised heavily by Litchfield but above all of those, it NEEDED to set a laptime.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

2019 Nurburgring trip sponsor:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol, I***8217;m sure Ant bought a few sets of wheels as he had them custom made for the car in 21***8221; to fit the GT2RS tyre, he had Cup2s & TrefeoRs to test with. It could be underfloor or brake/hub etc damage if the wheel cracked whilst on a lap, hence not a case of simply changing a wheel and some duct tape fix.

With the amount of time, efort and money invested in the project, I***8217;m sure they & he don***8217;t want to risk it. 
All publicity is good publicity.. alcon, ohlins, even Nissan nismo have shown interest in this.

The other cars there Trackpack with beta ecutek v7 will benefit all ecutek customers, likewise the 4.6 billet block engined LM 1RS will help even bigger monster builds (2000+hp), all good stuff for uk GTR tuning.. (imo).


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes I agree Tin. They took a host of cars to do testing and will be bringing back a lot of data for further upgrades. The Litchfield Ecutek 7 beta software will no doubt benefit from this which I am personally happy about as will shortly be getting it.

You have to be prepared for stuff to go wrong to ever push forward, particularly when on the top of the performance curve. 


Ant's car is an amazing piece of machinery. I saw it the other day and the aero is on another level. I know they were keen to go and set a good time, which I thought was for the fastest road legal car (which it is) full lap time. 

Everything went quiet on social media so if they didn't manage to set a decent lap then I'm disappointed for them. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I agree, better luck next time.

Hope they do their homework and watch this:

https://youtu.be/U4UD2N0EAdo


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Trev said:


> I agree, better luck next time.
> 
> Hope they do their homework and watch this:
> 
> https://youtu.be/U4UD2N0EAdo


Yes start and stop the stop watch at the same point on the track


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Trev said:


> I agree, better luck next time.
> 
> Hope they do their homework and watch this:
> 
> https://youtu.be/U4UD2N0EAdo



I think that is what they watched. They already know the car will do sub 7s with ease. They want to be the fastest.

Couple of observations on that vid:


It was a great lap and you could see there were a good few seconds left too (which is pretty impressive on a track that long 
The way the car was bumping and banging about at speed was immense. Must have been thrilling to drive on the limit
I hope thats not the stock interior, some of the switchgear looks like it was lifted straight out of a 1980s leyland Daf truck
Car didnt sound as nice as I would have hoped it would
I shouldn't have watched that lap just before going to bed!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> I think that is what they watched. They already know the car will do sub 7s with ease. They want to be the fastest.
> 
> Couple of observations on that vid:
> 
> ...


After speaking to Kenny, he clearly knows there were 3-5 seconds in hand left on that lap, there was a section the TC randomly kicked in - not sure how, as it was deactivated.

Being a public open track was an amazing time considering!

Stock interior - other than the lap timer on top of the dash.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> As it turns out, their biggest achievement was turning up.
> 
> Well done lads.


I thought the car was supposed to run last year? 2 years in and still no published time, if the times were so good in setting up why not publish them and say warm up laps etc 
As for getting data exactly what data are they getting to benefit 99% of GTR customers as this car is a one off so no data applies to a stock suspension/body configuration GTR? As for data from a 4,6 billet stroker the yanks have been building these for years, you can pick the phone up and order one its simply a question of money! but all you need to know is the price and how big the turbos need to be, breaking ground on a drag GTR is 3000hp now. I find it more amusing to find out how true it is that you MUST have this and this to run X and X, for example who would have thought you could run 1100whp on 2 asnu pumps in a stock holder with hardwire kit and bigger fuel rails! and all on 1050 injectors, no Fore inovation system (4k) no big manifold third injector set up with billet throttle bodies !!! Now dont get me wrong I did it that way because I wanted to run it and had run out of money BUT it told me a simple step up with pump carrier, pumps and 1500cc injectors will do everything I need to do. So I suppose it will be next year and another set of wheels before we see a lap time now, smacks of another car, The Gledhill GTR, big write ups, big money, big disappointment, in fact I dont think he can even be bothered to drive it anymore


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trev said:


> After speaking to Kenny, he clearly knows there were 3-5 seconds in hand left on that lap, there was a section the TC randomly kicked in - not sure how, as it was deactivated.
> 
> Being a public open track was an amazing time considering!
> 
> Stock interior - other than the lap timer on top of the dash.


Who was driver?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Version 7 of Litchfield ecutek maps and only now do they think development at the ring is necessary and even then it's because someone else is paying.

It's easy to take the positives, but the reality is there are two outcomes, you either get a result or a story.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> Who was driver?


Kenny, as in Kenny Brack.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trev said:


> Kenny, as in Kenny Brack.


Will they run it again do you think? If theres more in it it would be worth it or will they wait till they get ousted to number 2?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> Will they run it again do you think? If theres more in it it would be worth it or will they wait till they get ousted to number 2?


From your earlier link 

Let’s look at the McLaren claim first. This car set a lap time of 6:43.2, although you’ll spot from the video that timing started and finished at different parts of the lap.

So does it count ? from what i can make out it did not do a full lap , that would explain why its not on the official lap times


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> Will they run it again do you think? If theres more in it it would be worth it or will they wait till they get ousted to number 2?


No idea, Kenny now drives for us (McLaren) so it depends on wether Lanzante want to run again or McLaren let him drive, now he has an official role.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

dup post


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

dudersvr said:


> I thought the car was supposed to run last year? 2 years in and still no published time, if the times were so good in setting up why not publish them and say warm up laps etc
> As for getting data exactly what data are they getting to benefit 99% of GTR customers as this car is a one off so no data applies to a stock suspension/body configuration GTR?
> 
> As for data from a 4,6 billet stroker the yanks have been building these for years, you can pick the phone up and order one its simply a question of money! but all you need to know is the price and how big the turbos need to be, breaking ground on a drag GTR is 3000hp now. I find it more amusing to find out how true it is that you MUST have this and this to run X and X, for example who would have thought you could run 1100whp on 2 asnu pumps in a stock holder with hardwire kit and bigger fuel rails! and all on 1050 injectors, no Fore inovation system (4k) no big manifold third injector set up with billet throttle bodies !!! Now dont get me wrong I did it that way because I wanted to run it and had run out of money BUT it told me a simple step up with pump carrier, pumps and 1500cc injectors will do everything I need to do. So I suppose it will be next year and another set of wheels before we see a lap time now, smacks of another car, The Gledhill GTR, big write ups, big money, big disappointment, in fact I dont think he can even be bothered to drive it anymore


The spec has changed from last year going with a wider gt3 body and different exhaust setup, the MIRA wind tunnel testing showed quite alot of data and the bigger than GT3 wing was causing too much rear grip and lifting the front.. as the flat floor needed additional work.

No one wants something like this to happen:










Not sure if Antz has the billet block, as I think its a "normal" ~1000hp efr 7163 setup. The 4.6 car isn't a drag monster, circuit testing still plays a big part (imho) and if I was looking to go with another bigger build, I'd appreciate something tried and tested and warrantied. 

Great to see the fueling isn't as bad as people said it was a few years back, things move on and get cheaper/simpler to produce and replicate, bonus allround  :thumbsup:



simGTR said:


> Version 7 of Litchfield ecutek maps and only now do they think development at the ring is necessary and even then it's because someone else is paying.
> 
> It's easy to take the positives, but the reality is there are two outcomes, you either get a result or a story.


Antz car doesn't run Ecutek but Motec, so not quite correct.

Their other (self owned) cars are running Ecutek v7, which has been in testing for quite a few months. Alot of people are running it without any issues, but always room to improve in all situations, fuel economy and traction being big improvements. It's not like you can replicate the environment (down/up sweeping left/right corners very easily at castle combe or a flat airfield).

I think its a free upgrade (tbc by litchfield) for v6 users, even more reason to upgrade.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

simGTR said:


> Version 7 of Litchfield ecutek maps and only now do they think development at the ring is necessary and even then it's because someone else is paying.
> 
> It's easy to take the positives, but the reality is there are two outcomes, you either get a result or a story.


What a stupid comment. Litchfield have been pioneers of Ecutek development for the GT-R from the get go. They have been to the ring many many times before amongst other places and actually supplied the first GT-R to Ecutek to work on. The version 7 testing is being done on their own GT-R. Ant is running Motec




Tin said:


> The spec has changed from last year going with a wider gt3 body and different exhaust setup, the MIRA wind tunnel testing showed quite alot of data and the bigger than GT3 wing was causing too much rear grip and lifting the front.. as the flat floor needed additional work.
> 
> No one wants something like this to happen:
> 
> ...


Fascinating about the aero issues. Iain had said about changed airflow over and under the vehicle causing some cooling issues and I guess now you say it with the recent changes this may have been a foreseeable risk - although you wouldn't know for sure until running in anger.

As you say the data the Nürburgring provides is likely pretty decent with the up and down nature of the track. It pisses me off when I accelerate down hill or through a compression and the traction kicks in so anything they can do to help eliminate that would be welcome. When I drove the LM Track edition Iain was logging then too. I think they are just data whores and are always seeking to make improvements. That's a good thing.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> I thought the car was supposed to run last year? 2 years in and still no published time, if the times were so good in setting up why not publish them and say warm up laps etc
> As for getting data exactly what data are they getting to benefit 99% of GTR customers as this car is a one off so no data applies to a stock suspension/body configuration GTR? As for data from a 4,6 billet stroker the yanks have been building these for years, you can pick the phone up and order one its simply a question of money! but all you need to know is the price and how big the turbos need to be, breaking ground on a drag GTR is 3000hp now. I find it more amusing to find out how true it is that you MUST have this and this to run X and X, for example who would have thought you could run 1100whp on 2 asnu pumps in a stock holder with hardwire kit and bigger fuel rails! and all on 1050 injectors, no Fore inovation system (4k) no big manifold third injector set up with billet throttle bodies !!! Now dont get me wrong I did it that way because I wanted to run it and had run out of money BUT it told me a simple step up with pump carrier, pumps and 1500cc injectors will do everything I need to do. So I suppose it will be next year and another set of wheels before we see a lap time now, smacks of another car, The Gledhill GTR, big write ups, big money, big disappointment, in fact I dont think he can even be bothered to drive it anymore



I think the data comment relates to the other cars they have taken. I know in Iain's own car they are running one of the first genuine UK Billet blocks and this is an exciting prospect. I don't think they are interested in BIG BIG power and like you say the yanks love drag racing and are well ahead in that respect. 


I agree about the fuelling comment and seeing what is adequate. I am doing similar to you albeit no fuel rails but the inclusion of the pump basket. I'm wont be making as much power as you though and heaps less torque in the mid range.

Good to know your system worked ok. 

I haven't heard much of you or your car after TOTB. I trust all is well?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

gtr mart said:


> What a stupid comment. Litchfield have been pioneers of Ecutek development for the GT-R from the get go. They have been to the ring many many times before amongst other places and actually supplied the first GT-R to Ecutek to work on. The version 7 testing is being done on their own GT-R. Ant is running Motec


Eh? Now hold on a ducking minute, if you don't want stupid comments, don't give stupid information. I was replying to Tins comments about the positives and how we will all benefit from this special trip to the ring, now you're telling me they've been loads of times.. WTF exactly?

I don't have any inside fanboi knowledge on Litchfields like you and Tin seem to have, I'm just a paying customer who forms their opinion based on the bullshit i'm fed from the internet/PR. When i found out about this, i dont mind telling you i felt a bit of pride in the fact that the tuner i chose, was attempting this feat, i even bragged a bit to my "ring trip" mates (yes we go every year) and linked the ARTICLE about the car, i then realised it was 
from 2017! So i'm waiting, watching the circus roll up on the social media videos, you'd expect a few shake down laps and then a mind blowing laptime, i dont even mind if its not the fastest, i'd have been pleased that the company i bought into achieved something.

Now i don't know about you, but when people walk around and tell me how hard they are, kick a few plant pots over and generally brag about it, they sit firmly in my crosshairs, if you talk the talk you better have something backing it. Litchfield have done the equivalent of telling everyone how big their dick is, then whipped out a pecker. And i'm not the kind of guy to sit behind my computer muttering about the achievements of turning up, its ducking bullshit and this is me letting you know about it.

There are loads of good tuners in the UK, getting accolades without shouting about how good they are before they've done anything. 9e tipped up at the vMax event and set a record WITH THEIR OWN CAR, the same with anyone else who attempts these things.

As a Litchfield customer, i'm not impressed, in fact its a bit embarrassing. i'd rather pick a less shouty tuner who delivers, not some playground braggart who tells everyone how great they are.

I hope Litchfield have it in them, but next time, set a ducking lap time.

I'm sorry mart, that's my OPINION, based on the PR crap i've been fed to date.

Right, got to go, Porsche just called, they want to borrow my car for some testing Brands Hatch...


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

All of this is very nice, but whens the next Litchfield Sprint Series start?


[URL=http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/SevernValleyMotorsport/media/14908352_1172394889489047_6213853561084035385_n_zpsiadxln9p.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

OWNAGE ^


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Luke @ SVM said:


> All of this is very nice, but whens the next Litchfield Sprint Series start?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/SevernValleyMotorsport/media/14908352_1172394889489047_6213853561084035385_n_zpsiadxln9p.jpg.html][/URL]


You were invited to the GTRDC Day on a Runway which had the Racelogic VMax event and a timed Sprint Course but you didn't attend, pity really as a Litchfield car was quickest in both disciplines.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

simGTR said:


> I was replying to Tins comments about the positives and how we will all benefit from this special trip to the ring, now you're telling me they've been loads of times.. WTF exactly?


Maybe my post wasn't clear, but I was referring to the ecutek v7 testing that would benefit ecutek customers (myself too), thats just another aspect of the trip to the ring, along with Ant's car. 

They went last year, with the car in an earlier different configuration, maybe they had a enough data/info to predict a laptime that wasn't acceptable or maybe Ant had other ideas that he wanted to do, afterall the customer comes first. 



simGTR said:


> I don't have any inside fanboi knowledge on Litchfields like you and Tin seem to have, I'm just a paying customer who forms their opinion based on the bullshit i'm fed from the internet/PR. When i found out about this, i dont mind telling you i felt a bit of pride in the fact that the tuner i chose, was attempting this feat, i even bragged a bit to my "ring trip" mates (yes we go every year) and linked the ARTICLE about the car, i then realised it was
> from 2017! So i'm waiting, watching the circus roll up on the social media videos, you'd expect a few shake down laps and then a mind blowing laptime, i dont even mind if its not the fastest, i'd have been pleased that the company i bought into achieved something.


Maybe they'll release some further info? maybe not, as all of this testing etc isn't cheap. 

All just my opinion..as I'm a paying customer who takes an interest in what other projects a tuner is working on, as it may or may not benefit me in the years to come. The billet engine stuff does interest me, and perhaps in a couple of years I can possibly go this route and have a safe, reliable everyday 2000hp car  Just like 1000hp a few years ago was an awesome target, it seems today, its as norm as a 4.25 today.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Luke @ SVM said:


> All of this is very nice, but whens the next Litchfield Sprint Series start?


It was something done in conjunction with the MLR Sprint Series, as that has now been discontinued, hoping the GTRDC can possibly do something with Javelin Sprint Series.


----------



## SDI (May 12, 2018)

So what was the time?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

moleman said:


> Who's driving?


Thinking of applying?:chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

SDI said:


> So what was the time?


8hrs in an ohlins workshop.

They even made a video of it. Impressive eh?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Tin said:


> Maybe my post wasn't clear, but I was referring to the ecutek v7 testing that would benefit ecutek customers (myself too), thats just another aspect of the trip to the ring, along with Ant's car.
> 
> They went last year, with the car in an earlier different configuration, maybe they had a enough data/info to predict a laptime that wasn't acceptable or maybe Ant had other ideas that he wanted to do, afterall the customer comes first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Does the SVM car have an engine at the moment? Didn it blow up recently ?


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

barry P. said:


> You were invited to the GTRDC Day on a Runway which had the Racelogic VMax event and a timed Sprint Course but you didn't attend, pity really as a Litchfield car was quickest in both disciplines.


We were?... Our invitation must have been lost in the post...

We'd have loved some more trophies... Oh well, i'm sure there will be a next time...










Racelogic Event on a Runway for Straight Line Speed aye?... Not sure we'd be any good at that tbh? 

Keep an eye out for VMAX 200 on September 29th.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tin said:


> Maybe my post wasn't clear, but I was referring to the ecutek v7 testing that would benefit ecutek customers (myself too), thats just another aspect of the trip to the ring, along with Ant's car.
> 
> They went last year, with the car in an earlier different configuration, maybe they had a enough data/info to predict a laptime that wasn't acceptable or maybe Ant had other ideas that he wanted to do, afterall the customer comes first.
> 
> ...


IMO you will never have a reliable 2000hp car IF you use it in anger all the time, for example mine made 1101 whp @ 2.2 bar on the dyno, we then managed 2.6 bar on pump by gaining more fuel flow from the pumps BUT I have no intention of driving it flat out everywhere at 2.6 bar, most of the time on the road I wont need or be able to use 2 bar same as I dont need it to rev to 8500 on the road every gear change. As we are having to do a complete new engine it will be higher spec so we expect to hit 1300whp on race fuel with another 2/300 at the push of a button, am I going to run 3 bar and Nitrous every run? hell no.
I watched a you tube clip of one of the big US cars, it was I think 2300hp, it is rebuilt every 8 1/4 mile runs and I think the trans was changed after 4 on average, hows that for reliability?:squintdan


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> I watched a you tube clip of one of the big US cars, it was I think 2300hp, *it is rebuilt every 8 1/4 mile runs and I think the trans was changed after 4 on average, hows that for reliability?*:squintdan


Better than a McLaren! At least they can get in it and the car actually starts


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Luke @ SVM said:


> We were?... Our invitation must have been lost in the post...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Luke, have a look at your thread on the 26th April about the Qashqai R. I asked you to bring it along to The Day on a Runway.
The entry would have been a lot cheaper than the VMax event you are doing in Sept and Racelogic were present so the runs were timed by a recognised official group.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

why has this thread stopped? was enjoying reading these comments....


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> why has this thread stopped? was enjoying reading these comments....


Anthony needs to pay his bill so Litchfield can do some more testing.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Luke @ SVM said:


> We were?... Our invitation must have been lost in the post...
> 
> We'd have loved some more trophies... Oh well, i'm sure there will be a next time...
> 
> Keep an eye out for VMAX 200 on September 29th.


Interesting that, when a GTR owner posts a question up asking for advice, many of the other tuners reply trying to assist them but SVM very rarely (if ever) does. However, as soon as the opportunity arises for SVM to brag and gloat about something, they jump in on it immediately.

Why is this?

You were invited to the GTRDC Runway day and either chose to not attend or missed the invitation. This thread is about Litchfield; stop trying to make it about SVM (probably wise to heed this advice as I suspect that you won't come out too favourably if you try to enter into a self-promotion battle against them!)


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The only tuner i have found helpful on this forum is ACspeedtech - well the guy that makes the tea anyway


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> The only tuner i have found helpful on this forum is ACspeedtech - well the guy that makes the tea anyway


Not sure if you've just 'outed' the phantom teaboy there, but whoever he might be, i'd say he's top of the list for outstanding technical contribution.

Some say he works as a University Janitor and solves complicated equations left on the blackboard.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

simGTR said:


> Not sure if you've just 'outed' the phantom teaboy there, but whoever he might be, i'd say he's top of the list for outstanding technical contribution.


Maybe, maybe not. His IP address tells a bit of a story as to where he's located.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe, maybe not. His IP address tells a bit of a story as to where he's located.


He also posts between working hours and outside union regulated tea breaks, which leads me to believe he could be in our shit house at work (or the trap next to me)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tin said:


> It was something done in conjunction with the MLR Sprint Series, as that has now been discontinued, hoping the GTRDC can possibly do something with Javelin Sprint Series.



Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect.



Yes!



simGTR said:


> He also posts between working hours and outside union regulated tea breaks, which leads me to believe he could be in our shit house at work (or the trap next to me)


Some say he is just enjoying retirement after selling his F1 empire to an american conglomerate...


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect


To make it financially viable, you will probably need more than 15 cars, Rog.

Unless you can get the MLR or another car club to piggyback on a GTRDC Sprint Series like the GTROC did for the MLR Sprint Series for a couple of years, I think it may be hard to get it up and running (I know that Barry had to put in a lot of effort - without a huge amount of joy latterly - and that was as a piggyback event ...).

Will be great for the club if it pulls it off though!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe, maybe not. His IP address tells a bit of a story as to where he's located.


Unless he's using a VPN ...



simGTR said:


> Not sure if you've just 'outed' the phantom teaboy there, but whoever he might be, i'd say he's top of the list for outstanding technical contribution.
> 
> Some say he works as a University Janitor and solves complicated equations left on the blackboard.


I can confirm that is name isn't Will Hunting


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah love straight line sprint stuff.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and i wont leave early this time to ensure i keep fastest time


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah id definitely be up for this


----------



## jds123 (Jan 13, 2017)

ROG350Z said:


> Would people be interested? It looked like people had fun on sprint at Runway Day? We would need 15+ cars regularly to make it viable I suspect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely be up for something like that!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Interesting that, when a GTR owner posts a question up asking for advice, many of the other tuners reply trying to assist them but SVM very rarely (if ever) does. However, as soon as the opportunity arises for SVM to brag and gloat about something, they jump in on it immediately.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> You were invited to the GTRDC Runway day and either chose to not attend or missed the invitation. This thread is about Litchfield; stop trying to make it about SVM (probably wise to heed this advice as I suspect that you won't come out too favourably if you try to enter into a self-promotion battle against them!)





Luke @ SVM said:


> That moment when your AMS Billet Block arrives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, after posting pictures of all those trophies you have gone and bought an engine built by another company ...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

L6DJX said:


> Yes, and i wont leave early this time to ensure i keep fastest time













Bwahahahahaha


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Luke @ SVM said:


> All of this is very nice, but whens the next Litchfield Sprint Series start?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/SevernValleyMotorsport/media/14908352_1172394889489047_6213853561084035385_n_zpsiadxln9p.jpg.html][/URL]


LOL!!!! I saw the clip of that Motul car literally spilling oil out of its box / engine after trying to launch up the road. I also don't think it is practical for Litchfield to enter a dedicated car in their own event



Evo9lution said:


> Interesting that, when a GTR owner posts a question up asking for advice, many of the other tuners reply trying to assist them but SVM very rarely (if ever) does. However, as soon as the opportunity arises for SVM to brag and gloat about something, they jump in on it immediately.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> You were invited to the GTRDC Runway day and either chose to not attend or missed the invitation. This thread is about Litchfield; stop trying to make it about SVM (probably wise to heed this advice as I suspect that you won't come out too favourably if you try to enter into a self-promotion battle against them!)



I agree. It's easy to lump on the band wagon and slam another business when things havent gone to plan, but it's a bit rich from SVM on here as what people seemed miffed about is the lack of update / info following the ring attempt.

All I heard from SVM leading upto VMAX (?) was how fast the car would be. Lets go for 260mph+, and then NOTHING! Absolute silence. I applaud people and organisations trying to push the boundaries no matter who they are. I also accept that at that level things can and do go wrong. I wont be the one to hang them out to dry and jump on the misfortune. 


Bit disappointed with some of the crap in this thread. Particularly the SVM input. Should do better! 

Genuinely good luck with your AMS engine and venture though. Be great to see more of their products in the UK. (The feeling of outperforming their gear will be truly superb. LOL! last bit said in friendly jest of course)


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in seeing just an engine tuned GTR set a lap at the ring, just to see what difference it makes, say 800-1000bhp all other things stock (maybe some Alcons ceramics)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Litchfields track edition went round the ring in 7:12 (or close to that) on sub standard tyres. That car apparently only 630hp/600lbft.

Like with motorbikes I think how fast one can go really starts to come down to the driver and the ability of the car to put the power down rather than power. I suspect you approach bends so fast in a 1k hp car that you not only brake earlier than you need, but also take off more speed than you need to and then it takes a long time to get back on the juice due to traction / fear issues.


Would their LM edition get round somewhere like the ring faster if it 'just' had extra power to 1000hp? Yes, of course but that is because it's a pretty fast circuit with enough straights to use it and was driven by a professional. The real question in my mind is would it have been quicker with the extra power if it was ME driving. The answer is probably no.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Litchfields track edition went round the ring in 7:12 (or close to that) on sub standard tyres. That car apparently only 630hp/600lbft.
> 
> Like with motorbikes I think how fast one can go really starts to come down to the driver and the ability of the car to put the power down rather than power. I suspect you approach bends so fast in a 1k hp car that you not only brake earlier than you need, but also take off more speed than you need to and then it takes a long time to get back on the juice due to traction / fear issues.
> 
> ...


7.12, whys it not on the fastest lap list, or was that B to G when the list times are full circuit.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

My mistake, It was actually 7:15. This was BTG and in traffic.

Here is the link to a you tube clip. I was driving, but it should be noted they spelt my name wrong and I am wearing my very skinny jeans

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m02vD7J3JIc&feature=youtu.be


There is a blog here with more info about how they got on in the track edition:

http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/blog/gtr-track-edition


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> My mistake, It was actually 7:15. This was BTG and in traffic.
> 
> Here is the link to a you tube clip. I was driving, but it should be noted they spelt my name wrong and I am wearing my very skinny jeans


I think the tight jeans may have been slowing you down! 

Mighty good for the Track Edition to get close to the Nismo time... 

Nismo time of 7:08 with Michael Krumm


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tin said:


> I think the tight jeans may have been slowing you down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that’s the MY15 Nismo (N Attack Oack of course) - imagine MY17 has a little bit more with the bonded body and updated suspension and aero etc. Couple of seconds possibly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I don***8217;t understand the Litchfield bashing. They have good products and a good marketing strategy. The debate of price/value will go on as long as humanity and capitalism exists but it***8217;s not as if they***8217;re selling cancer drugs to kids. 

They***8217;re selling car parts to enthusiasts and they do a good job, not perfect like anyone but I***8217;ve bought two cars from them which have been good experiences. We***8217;re in a lucky position to have numerous dedicated indies dotted around the country.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

DocT said:


> I don’t understand the Litchfield bashing. They have good products and a good marketing strategy. The debate of price/value will go on as long as humanity and capitalism exists but it’s not as if they’re selling cancer drugs to kids.
> 
> They’re selling car parts to enthusiasts and they do a good job, not perfect like anyone but I’ve bought two cars from them which have been good experiences. We’re in a lucky position to have numerous dedicated indies dotted around the country.



Do they build their own engines in house or do they order crate engines from AMS like other companies?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, Engine Builds


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

already posted


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Tin said:


> Yes, Engine Builds


See now that’s awesome.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DocT said:


> ... it’s not as if they’re selling cancer drugs to kids.


WTF! What kind of comment is that? Who actually sells chemotherapy to kids? Do these people also sell the IV drips & the pumps as well?

I'm sure that the parents of children with brain tumours, leukaemias and other childhood cancers must be disgusted at the practice of using drugs - even if they are cytotoxic - to try to save the life of their child.

Using an analogy is one thing (if you had said "selling weed, ecstasy or heroin to kids" that would be slightly different) but what you have written is ignorant to the extreme and that comment has absolutely no place on this thread.

If you want to discuss this further, you can PM me or create an appropriate thread in the correct place if you wish to discuss it publicly. This thread is no place for this kind of comment!

_[Sorry for being preachy everyone but when you have met as many families with children who have died of, are being treated for or have been cured of cancer as I have, it's a bit of an emotive point.]_

Anyway, thread back on track:

Tin, Martin's time (7.15) was BTG I believe so, unfortunately, cannot really be compared to the NISMO's time unless someone can roughly dissect the BTG component of it's lap from the video? I assume that's why Litcho were attempting this ...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

DocT said:


> I don’t understand the Litchfield bashing. They have good products and a good marketing strategy. The debate of price/value will go on as long as humanity and capitalism exists but it’s not as if they’re selling cancer drugs to kids.
> 
> They’re selling car parts to enthusiasts and they do a good job, not perfect like anyone but I’ve bought two cars from them which have been good experiences. We’re in a lucky position to have numerous dedicated indies dotted around the country.


Agreed. I just put it down to people being weirdos. I partake from time to time too :chuckle: Normally something going on the background that isn't immediately apparent. 



Tin, thanks for the share of the Nismo lap. I think the LM track could shave significant time off its lap quite easily. A: Fit new tyres. B: don't drop the transponder under the pedals C: The guy was clearly just taking it for a spin. In his jeans and T shirt. The Nismo lap was a full blooded assault.

I agree it's pretty good going as I assume the track edition has regular GT-R turbos and not the slightly bigger Nismo ones.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Evo9lution said:


> WTF! What kind of comment is that? Who actually sells chemotherapy to kids? Do these people also sell the IV drips & the pumps as well?
> 
> I'm sure that the parents of children with brain tumours, leukaemias and other childhood cancers must be disgusted at the practice of using drugs - even if they are cytotoxic - to try to save the life of their child.
> 
> ...


I think you've just forgot the context of this thread and got your undies in a massive twist. The analogy is correct. Besides, what makes your personal views so important? Not everyone has your life experience, just as you don't have theirs. 

If Litchfield were marketing cancer drugs for children they'd make massive claims as to their effectiveness, include stuff they don't need, over price them, then we'd find out they don't work. So he's right, in that context, for the sake of humanity, the laptime is not important and we should all be glad they are in the relatively insignificant business of GTR tuning.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

simGTR said:


> I think you've just forgot the context of this thread and got your undies in a massive twist. The analogy is correct. Besides, what makes your personal views so important? Not everyone has your life experience, just as you don't have theirs.


I probably did over react, and for that I apologise.

If you think that I posted what I did because I believe that my opinion hold more weight than anyone else's, you couldn't be more wrong if you tried.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Just to clarify what I said above regarding cancer drugs. My sentiment was that it would be highly unethical to profiteer with a subject as sensitive as children and/or cancer.

Apologies for any offence caused, that wasn't the intention.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Time for a bit of a reality check, I think.

Important things in life: health, happiness and family.

Non-important things in life: cars, how fast they can get from A to B and internet opinions.

There is a bigger picture but you just have to take a step back sometimes to be able to see it.

Please carry on.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I missed all the fun again. This thing cracks me up, no end.

In essence, the 600bhp messed about, stupidly expensive Track Edition is no quicker than the original 486bhp CBA, around the ring. Priceless!! :chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> In essence, the 600bhp messed about, stupidly expensive Track Edition is no quicker than the original 486bhp CBA, around the ring. Priceless!! :chuckle:


 Not quite? 

times (taken from wikipedia BTG Times - not gospel, but close enough)

2009 CBA GTR = 7:26.7
2011 DBA GTR = 7:24.22
2012 DBA GTR = 7:19.1
2018 EBA GTR Litchfields Track Edition = ~7:12-15 
2015 Nismo GTR = 7:08.679 (not BTG)


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Tin said:


> Not quite?
> 
> times (taken from wikipedia BTG Times - not gospel, but close enough)
> 
> ...


The CBA time is a full lap though. The only BTG lap is the Litchfield one.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The low down torque you lose, which is an undisrable but inevitable consequence of tuning for higher bhp dick wag numbers, compromises the cornering exit speed. My car has always felt more eager stock, than a stage 1 or 2 tune. If you look at the alleged power ***8220;increase***8221;, lower rev range, it***8217;s actually making less torque than stock. ****ing brilliant! :chuckle:

And, you***8217;re talking shit loads of cash for a few seconds. Nah, I***8217;m good thanks.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The low down torque you lose, which is an undisrable but inevitable consequence of tuning for higher bhp dick wag numbers, compromises the cornering exit speed. My car has always felt more eager stock, than a stage 1 or 2 tune. If you look at the alleged power “increase”, lower rev range, it’s actually making less torque than stock. ****ing brilliant! :chuckle:
> 
> And, you’re talking shit loads of cash for a few seconds. Nah, I’m good thanks.


From a Litchfield point of view you don’t lose lower down http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/nissan-gtr/stage-upgrades


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

simGTR said:


> The CBA time is a full lap though. The only BTG lap is the Litchfield one.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

AnEvoGuy said:


> From a Litchfield point of view you don’t lose lower down http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/nissan-gtr/stage-upgrades



He must be thinking about driving around Bedford 
Lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The low down torque you lose, which is an undisrable but inevitable consequence of tuning for higher bhp dick wag numbers, compromises the cornering exit speed. My car has always felt more eager stock, than a stage 1 or 2 tune. If you look at the alleged power “increase”, lower rev range, it’s actually making less torque than stock. ****ing brilliant! :chuckle:
> 
> And, you’re talking shit loads of cash for a few seconds. Nah, I’m good thanks.


They have a marvellous thing called gearboxes that enable you to keep it on the boil, if you think a decent driver/rider cant be fast with no low down torque explain a 500 2 stroke Moto GP bike. My car round Rockigham on a massively tame map (640whp) and gt32 had no problem sticking to any McLaren inc 720S and all the exotica.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The low down torque you lose, which is an undisrable but inevitable consequence of tuning for higher bhp dick wag numbers, compromises the cornering exit speed. My car has always felt more eager stock, than a stage 1 or 2 tune. If you look at the alleged power “increase”, lower rev range, it’s actually making less torque than stock. ****ing brilliant! :chuckle:
> 
> And, you’re talking shit loads of cash for a few seconds. Nah, I’m good thanks.


1. Stage 1/2 run more torque across the entire rev range than stock, it's near impossible to develop less torque than stock with the same turbo's and more boost at any given rpm other than a terrible tune or cam change.
2. It's a pretty mute point to a large extent as a dual clutch gearbox allows you to be over 5k rpm whenever you need to be.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Do they build their own engines in house or do they order crate engines from AMS like other companies?


Just found this. The blocks appear to be machined by a company called Alitech Precision in Silverstone so I’d guess the majority of parts for their builds are UK sourced. Unlike some that supply Chinese cranks


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So whats more impressive, a car with 500K thrown at it, 2 year (so far) build hoping to run 6 sec laps of the Ring using a hired gun driver but so far no time declared or a 90's Toyota Supra built buy an ordinary guy on a budget and driven by him returning a B to G time of 7:18, I know what impresses me.

NosGPJm0ApE&t

As for billet blocks, the AMS has been proven to work and has a ton of R&D in it so why buy elsewhere, same for the complete block, AMS has a good rep so why risk over £30K on parts when you dont know exactly what clearances etc are used in a very different block to stock, because they are very different


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

BIGNUM is a spanner short in his TOOL KIT,hes kills the Ring in his Supra and has some great videos to watch, particularly the one racing the Radical SR3.

Well done!!!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

BAZGTR530 said:


> BIGNUM is a spanner short in his TOOL KIT,hes kills the Ring in his Supra and has some great videos to watch, particularly the one racing the Radical SR3.
> 
> Well done!!!


I posted that a while ago - awesome driving

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/541545-best-race-supra-600bhp-vs-radical-sr3-nurburgring.html


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

BAZGTR530 said:


> BIGNUM is a spanner short in his TOOL KIT,hes kills the Ring in his Supra and has some great videos to watch, particularly the one racing the Radical SR3.
> 
> Well done!!!


Anyone seen the traffic police programme with the red supra on its roof on a dual carriageway? Thats either Bignum or his brother Littlenum, police rabbiting on about how its a race car adapted to the road and its obvious how it was being driven because it had a cage and harness' and bucket seats LOL


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> I posted that a while ago - awesome driving
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/541545-best-race-supra-600bhp-vs-radical-sr3-nurburgring.html


Holy cow that guy can pedal!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i know the time they are going for is 6:15 to 6:30
Spoke to Ant and he is already sub 7 with traffic.

Im impressed with anything and anyone that can get round the track in a fast time, if its a £300k gtr, a budget supra, or an evo, or scooby or lambo or whatever, I just appreciate people's efforts and trying to do silly things.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> So whats more impressive, a car with 500K thrown at it, 2 year (so far) build hoping to run *6 sec laps of the Ring using a hired gun driver* but so far no time declared or a 90's Toyota Supra built buy an ordinary guy on a budget and driven by him returning a B to G time of 7:18, I know what impresses me.





L6DJX said:


> i know the time they are going for is 6:15 to 6:30
> Spoke to Ant and he is already sub 7 with traffic.


Any cost to achieve that time would be seriously impressive to me, John! 

On a more serious note, Ant has raced in the ADAC Nurburgring 24 Hours and other VLN races there so he can pedal reasonably quickly himself. The "hired gun" is to fully maximise the ability of the car and obtain the quickest possible time; which is exactly what Porsche, Nissan, Renault, Seat, Honda _et al_ all do as well for their official times.

Given this, it's perfectly reasonable to have a professional driver run the car for the timed lap given that's what others do, all IMO of course!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is the blog following the test of Ants LM1 RS. So much going on in the background. 


http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/blog/2018-nurburgring-trip-anthonys-lm1-rs


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Here is the blog following the test of Ants LM1 RS. So much going on in the background.
> 
> 
> http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/blog/2018-nurburgring-trip-anthonys-lm1-rs


That was a good read


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Here is the blog following the test of Ants LM1 RS. So much going on in the background.
> 
> 
> http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/blog/2018-nurburgring-trip-anthonys-lm1-rs


Thanks for the link, Martin :thumbsup:

Great write up Iain; I really enjoyed reading that!

Kudos to you, the rest of the lads at Litchfield Motors, Alcon, Ohlins, Motec DN, the fabricator, Moritz, everyone else involved, and of course, Ant, for even attempting this.

Great work! Shame what happened but I cannot wait to read the final/next part of the blog/story, once completed!

All the best of luck!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

That's a great writeup and insight into the background of things, shame to see it didn't go to plan, but as they say best things come to those who wait


----------

